# The RIASEC model (Holland Codes)



## lecomte

Hello,

What's your Holland Codes?

It was created in the fifties by Dr Holland. It s a career and vocational tools.

Here is the possible types

R: Realistic (Doers) "Hunters"

People who like to work with "things". They tend to be "assertive and competitive, and are interested in activities requiring motor coordination, skill and strength." They approach problem solving "by doing something, rather than talking about it, or sitting and thinking about it." They also prefer "concrete approaches to problem solving, rather than abstract theory." Finally, their interests tend to focus on "scientific or mechanical rather than cultural and aesthetic areas."

I: Investigative (Thinkers) "Shamans"

People who prefer to work with "data". They like to "think and observe rather than act, to organize and understand information rather than to persuade." They also prefer "individual rather than people oriented activities

A: Artistic (Creators) "Craftmens"

People who like to work with "ideas and things." They tend to be "creative, open, inventive, original, perceptive, sensitive, independent and emotional." They rebel against "structure and rules," but enjoy "tasks involving people or physical skills." They tend to be more emotional than the other types.

S: Social (Helpers) "Healers"

People who like to work with "people" and who "seem to satisfy their needs in teaching or helping situations." They tend to be "drawn more to seek close relationships with other people and are less apt to want to be really intellectual or physical."

E: Enterprising (Persuaders) "Leaders"
Edit
People who like to work with "people and data." They tend to be "good talkers, and use this skill to lead or persuade others." They "also value reputation, power, money and status."

😄 Conventional (Organizers) "Guardians"

People who prefer to work with "data" and who "like rules and regulations and emphasize self-control...they like structure and order, and dislike unstructured or unclear work and 
interpersonal situations." They also "place value on reputation, power, or status."


I am IA 
What about you ?

You can take it here: https://www.mynextmove.org/explore/ip


----------



## Pippi

Artistic



> Realistic	8
> Investigative	0
> Artistic	24
> Social	10
> Enterprising	3
> Conventional	0


----------



## Jaune

Realistic: 5
Investigative: 20
Artistic: 28
Social: 8
Enterprising: 13
Conventional: 23


----------



## The Dude

Realistic: 6
Investigative: 15
Social: 7
Enterprising: 12 
Conventional: 15


----------



## angelfish

*SAI* - this seems right! I was quite high on S, then scored closely on A and I. 

-

S: Social (Helpers) "Healers"

People who like to work with "people" and who "seem to satisfy their needs in teaching or helping situations." They tend to be "drawn more to seek close relationships with other people and are less apt to want to be really intellectual or physical."

A: Artistic (Creators) "Craftmens"

People who like to work with "ideas and things." They tend to be "creative, open, inventive, original, perceptive, sensitive, independent and emotional." They rebel against "structure and rules," but enjoy "tasks involving people or physical skills." They tend to be more emotional than the other types.

I: Investigative (Thinkers) "Shamans"

People who prefer to work with "data". They like to "think and observe rather than act, to organize and understand information rather than to persuade." They also prefer "individual rather than people oriented activities


----------



## Samari

A-I-S


----------



## Thunal33

Realistic: 13
Investigative: 31
Artistic: 27
Social: 25
Enterprising: 31
Conventional: 13


----------



## VoicesofSpring

Realistic 10
*Investigative 28*
*Artistic 12*
Social 2
Enterprising 11
*Conventional 19*

*I C A* E R S (missed the mythology reference by 1 letter)


*Investigative*

People with Investigative interests like work that has to do with ideas and thinking rather than physical activity or leading people.

They like:

Searching for facts
Figuring out problems

*Conventional*

People with Conventional interests like work that follows set procedures and routines. They prefer working with information and paying attention to details rather than working with ideas.

They like:

Working with clear rules
Following a strong leader

*Artistic*

People with Artistic interests like work that deals with the artistic side of things, such as acting, music, art, and design.

They like:

Creativity in their work
Work that can be done without following a set of rules


----------



## lecomte

Nice! have you seen careers that fit to your profile ?

Are you actually working in the fields of these careers? Or is it a deep personal dream?

As a IA, I have sociologist, anthropologist, creative writers and multimedia artists! Each one of these are activities in which I am deeply involved. I want to create serious game and becoming video game designer or scenarist


----------



## VoicesofSpring

@lecomte Careers for ICA or IC profiles aren't ones I have experience and education in. 
Except maybe for blacksmith, but more on the traditional sense than industrial metal worker for example.

It seems also the educational level for the careers fitting the IC (A) profile are of the zones 3 to 5 mostly. Which my education level and experience don't match (I currently can only target zone 1-2 careers).

That is great you are in the activities you enjoy and suits you ! Good luck to fullfill your dream !


----------



## JoetheBull

*R*
*I*
*A*
*S*
*E*
*C*



Realistic11Investigative15Artistic18Social0Enterprising0Conventional3




Realisrealistic 11
investigative 15
artistic 18
social 0
enterprising 0
conventional 3


----------



## The Dude

lecomte said:


> Nice! have you seen careers that fit to your profile ?
> 
> Are you actually working in the fields of these careers? Or is it a deep personal dream?
> 
> As a IA, I have sociologist, anthropologist, creative writers and multimedia artists! Each one of these are activities in which I am deeply involved. I want to create serious game and becoming video game designer or scenarist


I went through a list of jobs for ICE (Investigator-Conventional-Enterprising) people and my current job (and jobs I've wanted in the past) are a match for this type. Pretty much all the jobs for my type are related to analysis and research.


----------



## soop

very thinker with hi Fe, much wow.


----------



## Rong Wong

Realistic 5
Investigative *16*
Artistic 3
Social 0
Enterprising 2
Conventional 0


----------



## Strelnikov

SEC it is  Definitely not artistic... Boo art! Boo!


----------



## Marvin the Dendroid

Realistic - 0
Investigative - 1
Artistic - 8
Social - 1
Enterprising - 0
Conventional - 0


----------



## angelfish

lecomte said:


> Nice! have you seen careers that fit to your profile ?
> 
> Are you actually working in the fields of these careers? Or is it a deep personal dream?
> 
> As a IA, I have sociologist, anthropologist, creative writers and multimedia artists! Each one of these are activities in which I am deeply involved. I want to create serious game and becoming video game designer or scenarist


Wow actually - in the spoiler below, I've bolded the jobs/careers I've put serious interest into researching, and the bolded and red ones are ones I've either worked in or interned in: 

* *






*SOCIAL*

1	35-3041.00	*Food Servers, Nonrestaurant* Bright Outlook
2	31-1011.00	*Home Health Aides* Bright Outlook
2	39-9021.00	*Personal Care Aides* Bright Outlook
3	25-9041.00	*Teacher Assistants* Bright Outlook
4	25-3099.02	*Tutors* Bright Outlook
2	39-9011.00	*Childcare Workers* Bright Outlook
2	33-9092.00	*Lifeguards, Ski Patrol, and Other Recreational Protective Service Workers* **
3	29-1141.00	*Registered Nurses* Bright Outlook
3	29-1141.01	*Acute Care Nurses * Bright Outlook
3	29-2092.00	*Hearing Aid Specialists* Bright Outlook
3	31-9011.00	*Massage Therapists* Bright Outlook
4	21-1021.00	*Child, Family, and School Social Workers* Bright Outlook
4	21-1094.00	*Community Health Workers* Bright Outlook
4	21-1091.00	*Health Educators* Bright Outlook
4	25-2012.00	*Kindergarten Teachers*, Except Special Education
4	29-9099.01	*Midwives* Bright Outlook
4	43-4051.03	*Patient Representatives* Bright Outlook
4	39-9032.00	*Recreation Workers*
4	13-1151.00	*Training and Development Specialists* Bright Outlook Green Occupation
5	29-1011.00	*Chiropractors* Bright Outlook
5	29-1161.00	*Nurse Midwives* Bright Outlook
5	29-1171.00	*Nurse Practitioners* Bright Outlook
5	29-1122.00	*Occupational Therapists* Bright Outlook
5	29-1123.00	*Physical Therapists* Bright Outlook
5	29-1071.00	*Physician Assistants* Bright Outlook
1	35-3022.00	Counter Attendants, Cafeteria, Food Concession, and Coffee Shop Bright Outlook Bright Outlook **
1	35-9011.00	Dining Room and Cafeteria Attendants and Bartender Helpers ***
2	53-3011.00	Ambulance Drivers and Attendants, Except Emergency Medical Technicians Bright Outlook **
2	53-3021.00	Bus Drivers, Transit and Intercity Green Occupation Green **
2	33-9091.00	Crossing Guards
2	43-4051.00	Customer Service Representatives Bright Outlook Green Occupation **
2	29-2051.00	Dietetic Technicians
2	33-2011.02	Forest Firefighters **
2	39-4021.00	Funeral Attendants
2	35-9031.00	Hosts and Hostesses, Restaurant, Lounge, and Coffee Shop **
2	39-3093.00	Locker Room, Coatroom, and Dressing Room Attendants
2	39-9011.01	Nannies Bright Outlook
2	31-1014.00	Nursing Assistants Bright Outlook
2	31-2022.00	Physical Therapist Aides Bright Outlook
2	31-1013.00	Psychiatric Aides
2	27-3012.00	Public Address System and Other Announcers
2	39-3031.00	Ushers, Lobby Attendants, and Ticket Takers
2	35-3031.00	Waiters and Waitresses Bright Outlook
3	39-6012.00	Concierges Bright Outlook
3	29-1141.03	Critical Care Nurses Bright Outlook
3	29-2021.00	Dental Hygienists Bright Outlook
3	29-2041.00	Emergency Medical Technicians and Paramedics Bright Outlook
3	39-9031.00	Fitness Trainers and Aerobics Instructors Bright Outlook
3	29-2061.00	Licensed Practical and Licensed Vocational Nurses Bright Outlook
3	31-9092.00	Medical Assistants Bright Outlook
3	31-2011.00	Occupational Therapy Assistants Bright Outlook
3	31-2021.00	Physical Therapist Assistants Bright Outlook
3	25-2011.00	Preschool Teachers, Except Special Education Bright Outlook
3	29-1124.00	Radiation Therapists Bright Outlook
3	39-9041.00	Residential Advisors Bright Outlook
3	25-3021.00	Self-Enrichment Education Teachers Bright Outlook
3	31-9099.01	Speech-Language Pathology Assistants Bright Outlook
3	39-7011.00	Tour Guides and Escorts Bright Outlook
4	25-2059.01	Adapted Physical Education Specialists Bright Outlook
4	25-2032.00	Career/Technical Education Teachers, Secondary School
4	27-2022.00	Coaches and Scouts Bright Outlook
4	11-9031.00	Education Administrators, Preschool and Childcare Center/Program Bright Outlook
4	11-9161.00	Emergency Management Directors
4	13-1041.03	Equal Opportunity Representatives and Officers
4	15-1121.01	Informatics Nurse Specialists
4	21-1092.00	Probation Officers and Correctional Treatment Specialists
5	23-1022.00	Arbitrators, Mediators, and Conciliators Bright Outlook Green Occupation
5	25-1062.00	Area, Ethnic, and Cultural Studies Teachers, Postsecondary Bright Outlook
5	29-9091.00	Athletic Trainers Bright Outlook
5	21-1022.00	Healthcare Social Workers Bright Outlook
5	29-1069.03	Hospitalists Bright Outlook
5	25-9031.00	Instructional Coordinators Bright Outlook
5	25-1112.00	Law Teachers, Postsecondary Bright Outlook
5	21-1013.00	Marriage and Family Therapists Bright Outlook

*SOCIAL-ARTISTIC*

SA	4	25-3011.00	*Adult Basic and Secondary Education and Literacy Teachers and Instructors*
SA	4	25-2023.00	*Career/Technical Education Teachers, Middle School*
SA	4	25-2021.00	*Elementary School Teachers*, Except Special Education Bright Outlook
SA	4	25-2022.00	*Middle School Teachers*, Except Special and Career/Technical Education
SA	4	29-1125.00	*Recreational Therapists*
SA	4	25-2031.00	*Secondary School Teachers*, Except Special and Career/Technical Education
SA	4	25-2052.00	*Special Education Teachers, Kindergarten and Elementary School*
SA	4	25-2053.00	*Special Education Teachers, Middle School*
SA	4	13-1151.00	*Training and Development Specialists* Bright Outlook Green Occupation Green
SA	5	25-1121.00	*Art, Drama, and Music Teachers, Postsecondary* Bright Outlook
SA	5	19-3031.02	*Clinical Psychologists* Bright Outlook
SA	5	25-2051.00	*Special Education Teachers, Preschool* Bright Outlook
SA	5	21-2011.00	Clergy
SA	2	39-9011.00	Childcare Workers Bright Outlook Bright Outlook 
SA	2	39-9011.01	Nannies Bright Outlook
SA	2	27-3012.00	Public Address System and Other Announcers
SA	3	25-2011.00	Preschool Teachers, Except Special Education Bright Outlook
SA	3	25-3021.00	Self-Enrichment Education Teachers Bright Outlook
AS	3	39-5012.00	Hairdressers, Hairstylists, and Cosmetologists Bright Outlook
SA	4	25-2012.00	Kindergarten Teachers, Except Special Education
SA	4	29-1125.02	Music Therapists
SA	4	39-9032.00	Recreation Workers
SA	5	25-1031.00	Architecture Teachers, Postsecondary Bright Outlook
SA	5	25-1062.00	Area, Ethnic, and Cultural Studies Teachers, Postsecondary Bright Outlook
SA	5	25-1122.00	Communications Teachers, Postsecondary Bright Outlook
SA	5	25-1081.00	Education Teachers, Postsecondary Bright Outlook
SA	5	25-1124.00	Foreign Language and Literature Teachers, Postsecondary Bright Outlook
SA	5	25-1125.00	History Teachers, Postsecondary Bright Outlook
SA	5	25-1192.00	Home Economics Teachers, Postsecondary
SA	5	21-1013.00	Marriage and Family Therapists Bright Outlook
SA	5	25-1022.00	Mathematical Science Teachers, Postsecondary
SA	5	19-3039.01	Neuropsychologists and Clinical Neuropsychologists Bright Outlook
SA	5	25-1126.00	Philosophy and Religion Teachers, Postsecondary Bright Outlook
SA	5	25-1065.00	Political Science Teachers, Postsecondary Bright Outlook
SA	5	29-1066.00	Psychiatrists Bright Outlook
SA	5	25-1067.00	Sociology Teachers, Postsecondary Bright Outlook

*SOCIAL-ARTISTIC-INVESTIGATIVE*

SAI	5	29-1125.01	*Art Therapists*
SIA	5	19-3031.03	*Counseling Psychologists* Bright Outlook
SAI	4	29-1125.00	*Recreational Therapists*
SAI	5	25-1123.00	*English Language and Literature Teachers, Postsecondary* Bright Outlook
SAI	5	21-1011.00	*Substance Abuse and Behavioral Disorder Counselors* Bright Outlook
SIA	5	25-1053.00	*Environmental Science Teachers, Postsecondary* Bright Outlook
SIA	5	29-9092.00	*Genetic Counselors* Bright Outlook
SIA	5	21-1023.00	*Mental Health and Substance Abuse Social Workers* Bright Outlook
SIA	5	21-1014.00	*Mental Health Counselors* Bright Outlook
SIA	5	25-1066.00	*Psychology Teachers, Postsecondary* Bright Outlook
SIA	5	29-1127.00	*Speech-Language Pathologists* Bright Outlook
SAI	4	29-1125.02	Music Therapists
SAI	5	25-1121.00	Art, Drama, and Music Teachers, Postsecondary Bright Outlook Bright Outlook 
SAI	5	25-1122.00	Communications Teachers, Postsecondary Bright Outlook
SAI	5	25-1081.00	Education Teachers, Postsecondary Bright Outlook
SAI	5	25-1124.00	Foreign Language and Literature Teachers, Postsecondary Bright Outlook
SAI	5	21-1013.00	Marriage and Family Therapists Bright Outlook
SAI	5	25-1126.00	Philosophy and Religion Teachers, Postsecondary Bright Outlook
SIA	5	25-1062.00	Area, Ethnic, and Cultural Studies Teachers, Postsecondary Bright Outlook
SIA	5	25-1125.00	History Teachers, Postsecondary Bright Outlook
SIA	5	25-1192.00	Home Economics Teachers, Postsecondary
SIA	5	25-1022.00	Mathematical Science Teachers, Postsecondary
SIA	5	25-1067.00	Sociology Teachers, Postsecondary Bright Outlook




My current job is probably ESR or ESC - it's a neat position that I've wanted for a while but it's not a lifelong dream. As a kid, I wanted to become a pediatrician (ISE), but in college I decided I was really more into the social sciences than the natural sciences. I think grown-up me understands that kid me wanted me to be a smart, caring female professional in a helping job, and I pictured that as "pediatrician" because that's who my role models were. Overall I've been really pleased with the Social jobs I've worked/interned in and I think a career in that field would both satisfy my desire to enact beneficial change in the world and also make me personally content in the day-to-day.


----------



## underfoot

It probably would've helped if I didn't answer "unsure" to 50% of the questions.

*Realistic* - 21
*Investigative* - 16
*Artistic* - 21
*Social* - 19
*Enterprising* - 19
*Conventional* - 14


----------



## JosephZavala

Realistic: 5
Investigative: 13
Social: 8
Enterprising: 11
Conventional: 15


----------



## Karkino

Realistic : 6
*Investigative : 29*
*Artistic : 32*
*Social : 28*
Enterprising : 6
Conventional : 13

*AIS*

Yup. Pretty much the same results from last time I did the official test 6 years ago.


----------

